# starter pin for delta 43 505



## prmpt (Dec 29, 2010)

Hi, I am new here and new to routers. I just bought a used delta router/shaper 43 505 from a friend, and I now realize after reading the manual that I am missing what is supposed to be a tapered pin that is used to start work without the fence. Does anyone know what that part number is? The few sites I have visited to find it are a bit vague as to the name and or number for that part. 
Thanks, Patrick


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Pat

Check out the links below

Delta 43-505 Parts List and Diagram - Type A : eReplacementParts.com

Delta 43-505 Parts List and Diagram - Type 2 : eReplacementParts.com

Delta 43-505 Parts List and Diagram - Type 1 : eReplacementParts.com

=====



prmpt said:


> Hi, I am new here and new to routers. I just bought a used delta router/shaper 43 505 from a friend, and I now realize after reading the manual that I am missing what is supposed to be a tapered pin that is used to start work without the fence. Does anyone know what that part number is? The few sites I have visited to find it are a bit vague as to the name and or number for that part.
> Thanks, Patrick


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Patrick and welcome to the router forum. Thank you for joining us, and remember to have fun, build well and above all be safe.


----------



## prmpt (Dec 29, 2010)

Thank you! That's what I needed, a picture. Happy New Year,
Patrick


----------

